# A cheap, good, tall hamster cage?



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

My friend is getting a syrian hamster but she has limited space to put it in. I suggested a savic cambridge that I saw on ebay but she said it wouldn't fit on the table she has cleared for the cage.

At the moment she's looking at this one Rydon Chateau Hamster Cage - White | Small Animal Cages/Carriers | CH10971, has anyone seen it/know what its like?

She has a limited budget as well and wants to spend around 25 pounds so I've had a look on ebay but can't really find that many tall cages... so I was just wondering if anyone has any ideas?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Personally I think that cage is a bit small, and I wouldn't really use it even for a dwarf. If she doesn't have the space then she shouldn't ge tone. You have to think about the animals needs before the space you have.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont really like that cage.. it seems a bit small...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm... maybe it is a little small but its hard to tell without actually seeing it! I'm worried its the sort of cage that looks bigger than it actually is in real life... 

I suggested the imac fantasy as that looks quite spacious and she could add more levels as she can afford it so I'm looking out for one on ebay... not getting very far though!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

If there is one in preston, liverpool or southport, I'll buy it and send it to you!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> If there is one in preston, liverpool or southport, I'll buy it and send it to you!!


Hahaha thanks but there seems to be a lack of second hand ones on ebay... they are all around 35 pounds plus postage! Maybe no-one wants to get rid of them


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I wanted one as well, Cherrie B has loads but she is using them all for her hammys at the moment.... but they will be mine 

If there are any cages, I'll even go into Manchester for it, its not that far away.

I'm trying to find a big rat cage thats cheap as I don't think mine is really big enough!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

1st of all that cge is to small for a syrian OR a dwarf.

2nd If she doesnt have the space she cant have them hasmter, you need to think of that hamsters well being you cant just have a hamster just for the sake of it, hamster are cheap pets to but but if she cant buy the housing she cant afford the upkeep of the hamster. so tell her DONT GET A HAMSTER!!

Also, she has to think that she needs:

Cage £30-£50 
hamster £6-£10
food £3 per kilo-ish
wate bottel £1.20
decent wheel(big enough for a syrian) £5-£7.99
hamster ball £6-£8
chews £5
toys £5
bedding £1
shavings £5
house £3

so its around like tops its like £100  
thats just a for a person starting out with 1 hamster, i have 15 and have spent around £2000 now on my animals in about 1 yr and 7 months  

x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Well said!!

They aren't as cheap as they are made out to be!

I have 3 dwarfs and 2 rats and they have cost me quite a bit over time! They have cost me £70 this week including toys, the actual animals and vet fees!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Well said!!
> 
> They aren't as cheap as they are made out to be!
> 
> I have 3 dwarfs and 2 rats and they have cost me quite a bit over time! They have cost me £70 this week including toys, the actual animals and vet fees!


Yes i agree they are more expensive than they seem.

Sausage was £7 lol

His savic cage (slightly too small) was £45

The rotastak cage luckily was given to me by a very kind tdm so it only cost me £5

I've probably spent about 15 pounds on food and bedding so far

Sputnik was about £4

The rotastak bedroom thing was about £8

I have just bought a plastic box for a bin cage £15 plus £4 for the mesh

£3 for the mite treatment

etc... so thats... over 100 pounds and thats not even all of it as I have other toys and stuff that I haven't counted :O

It averages out to be about 20 pounds a month lolll but he's worth every penny


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

My weekly up-keep is about £20 its not that bad, but 

monthly

its like

£65 for dogs
£30 for cat
£5 for fish
£80 ish for hamsters 
and
£20 for snails

esactly £200 a month


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yes i agree they are more expensive than they seem.
> 
> Sausage was £7 lol
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to start adding up how much my 6 (plus babies) cost me... I will no doubt get a shock :blush2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I'm not even going to start adding up how much my 6 (plus babies) cost me... I will no doubt get a shock :blush2:


lol probably best not to...

its like when i started adding up how much i had spent on driving lessons... but i had to stop because it was too painful!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

driving lessons..... I have spent over £1000 since last year on them!... and still cannot drive!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Driving lessons are the one thing i didnt spend much on..
I didnt have many lessons really..

Plus i bought my car when i still had a provisional and got in loads practice in that


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> driving lessons..... I have spent over £1000 since last year on them!... and still cannot drive!


omg well i spent over 2000 pounds :blushing:

and i passed 2 years ago and dont have a car... lol! i haven't driven since the day of my test...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a car, but no license, but the insurance is about £3500! I stopped because it was expensive, and I can't manoeuvre a car, and I have a problem determining space between cars...... resulting in a little crash... ooops!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have a car, but no license, but the insurance is about £3500! I stopped because it was expensive, and I can't manoeuvre a car, and I have a problem determining space between cars...... resulting in a little crash... ooops!


ouch that is a lot!!! just get a tractor and then u wont need to judge spaces between cars... just drive over them 

or maybe a monster truck?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

doubt monster trucks are road worthy.... don't think they have mirrors LMAO


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

I have had my hamster for about 1 week and 3 days now.

The cage i bought was Hagen LivingWorld Rodent Home Exercise Dome: Great Deals on Rodent Cages at zooplus

Altogether i've spent about £150 in the last two weeks on her. The cage i have is the smallest cage i WOULD buy for one Syrian!

A siamese fighting fish can live in a tiny puddle of water, it doesn't mean keep it in one! It's the same with everything, A person could survive living in a bathroom but would you?

=] I love my little hammy and can't wait to buy her more things! It's Hamster first! Everything else second =] She's too cute not to have it that way!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have that Hagen cage for Ella, but i bought it on ebay and the base was cracked (was reported cracked in the ad) and I got it for £18, and fixed it myself in 5 mins!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have that Hagen cage for Ella, but i bought it on ebay and the base was cracked (was reported cracked in the ad) and I got it for £18, and fixed it myself in 5 mins!


Oooh bargain


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just to add, a Syrian's cage should be at least 58cm long. If she doesn't have that space, I wouldn't really recommend getting a hamster. The IMAC Fantasy is a good space saver, its exactly 58cm long, and can be built upwards, however brand new it can be very pricey (mine was £90 inc. the extensions and postage), so I'd really advise looking on ebay for a used one!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Just to add, a Syrian's cage should be at least 58cm long. If she doesn't have that space, I wouldn't really recommend getting a hamster. The IMAC Fantasy is a good space saver, its exactly 58cm long, and can be built upwards, however brand new it can be very pricey (mine was £90 inc. the extensions and postage), so I'd really advise looking on ebay for a used one!!


I don't think Sausage's cage is 58cm long... but hopefully I've made up for that by adding a rotastak pod and soon a MASSIVE bin cage when my brother gets home from wherever he is at the moment


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have that Hagen cage for Ella, but i bought it on ebay and the base was cracked (was reported cracked in the ad) and I got it for £18, and fixed it myself in 5 mins!


I looked on ebay but couldn't find anything at the time 

I prefer the wooden cages with plastic bottoms than the plastic shelves at the time (couldn't see any decent size plastic ones!) I was tempted to get the Hagen with 3 levels and wish i had now.

Once you get all the toys and that, there's not much room left!

I was a bit worried about getting a cage with tubes too in case they were too small or something! =\

xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I wouldn't get a plastic tubed one, there isn't much ventilation in them. I decided the wooden one was okay, I had just missed out on the bigger one for £25 as someone outbid me by about 3p which I was not happy about!

I also got a Freddy 2 Rat Cage for £25


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I wouldn't get a plastic tubed one, there isn't much ventilation in them. I decided the wooden one was okay, I had just missed out on the bigger one for £25 as someone outbid me by about 3p which I was not happy about!
> 
> I also got a Freddy 2 Rat Cage for £25


That sucks!

I bought two boxes of Puzzle Playgrounds Amazon.com: Super Pet CritterTrail Puzzle Playgrounds: Kitchen & Dining

It has two little tubes and she likes those! She likes to hide and sometimes sleep in the toy. I'm going to buy her a little playpen for my room and get some toys for that too so she can run around, don't want her stuck in the cage all the time!

You get total bargains =[ I'm so jealous! lol

xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I wouldn't get a plastic tubed one, there isn't much ventilation in them. I decided the wooden one was okay, I had just missed out on the bigger one for £25 as someone outbid me by about 3p which I was not happy about!
> 
> I also got a Freddy 2 Rat Cage for £25


I have a freddy 2 too... I got mine off ebay for £20  It came with some toys and a spare cage (brand new)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think your all crazy buying big expensive cages for your hamsters, all 6 of mine live together in a shoe box.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I won't buy anything full price! Not bothered bout second hand as long as its usable or fixable. I'm good at DIY which is a bonus! I scout about for a bit before buying stuff as well!

Although, I'm crap at getting stuff of Freecycle!

Shoe box, your a bit generous, I have mine in a match box.... does them wonders!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think your all crazy buying big expensive cages for your hamsters, all 6 of mine live together in a shoe box.


I had noticed... I've been thinking of reporting you to the RSPCA :blushing:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

LMAO... shush your not supposed to tell the person your reporting them


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> LMAO... shush your not supposed to tell the person your reporting them


Oops... I didn't say anything


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I had noticed... I've been thinking of reporting you to the RSPCA :blushing:


Speaking of reporting to RSPCA,

My neighbours got reported to SSPCA for their poor dogs!

As they had food and water etc. nothing could be done, unfortunately!!
:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> Speaking of reporting to RSPCA,
> 
> My neighbours got reported to SSPCA for their poor dogs!
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with them?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Whats the point in the RSPCA if they do jack s**t to help animals?


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Whats wrong with them?


They live in a tiny little home made kennel house thing outside with a tiny cement bit outside, they are fenced in and bark all day. The kennel is just outside my front door (my front door is on the side of our house) and my mum sneaks out and gives them food and stuff, they had one dog and because they couldnt train him to stop chewing the husband told his wife he was going to take it up to the farm and shoot it, so they build a kennel outside and just left him, barely got out for walks etc, and then they got another one, wtf?? :cursing:

Also, the smell at my front door is awful! Poor doggies!!! = [


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> They live in a tiny little home made kennel house thing outside with a tiny cement bit outside, they are fenced in and bark all day. The kennel is just outside my front door (my front door is on the side of our house) and my mum sneaks out and gives them food and stuff, they had one dog and because they couldnt train him to stop chewing the husband told his wife he was going to take it up to the farm and shoot it, so they build a kennel outside and just left him, barely got out for walks etc, and then they got another one, wtf?? :cursing:
> 
> Also, the smell at my front door is awful! Poor doggies!!! = [


And the sspca didnt do anything :O WHAT??


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Flissy said:


> And the sspca didnt do anything :O WHAT??


Well they have food and water so nothing can be done, which is wrong!

People treat animals like objects, think they don't need to bother with them when they get bored, it really annoys me! Silly people shouldn't be allowed animals!

My mum told me about a time my dad found a hamster cage in a burn (little mini horrible smelly river) and the hamster was left in it to drown! My dad took it home and they tried to save it but it died of hypothermia! Some people are just so cruel!

If you can't look after something take it to the pet shop or sspca, don't leave it to die, i don't understand how people can physically do things like that. It's beyond me.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> I won't buy anything full price! Not bothered bout second hand as long as its usable or fixable. I'm good at DIY which is a bonus! I scout about for a bit before buying stuff as well!
> 
> Although, I'm crap at getting stuff of Freecycle!
> 
> Shoe box, your a bit generous, I have mine in a match box.... does them wonders!


I though I was in luck the other day when I got a couple of cages off freecycle, when I went to collect them they were far too small for anything and the catches to hold the bases on were missing, so I ended up using the tubes to make toys for the mice. Everyone else seems to get loads of stuff off freecycle.


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> Well they have food and water so nothing can be done, which is wrong!
> 
> People treat animals like objects, think they don't need to bother with them when they get bored, it really annoys me! Silly people shouldn't be allowed animals!
> 
> ...


Also the Hamster in the burn had tried to chew through the plastic bottom of the cage to escape it, poor tortured thing! = [


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> Well they have food and water so nothing can be done, which is wrong!
> 
> People treat animals like objects, think they don't need to bother with them when they get bored, it really annoys me! Silly people shouldn't be allowed animals!
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for the poor animals 

I look at the ones in pets at home and wonder which ones are actually going to a home where they are going to be looked after properly


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I had noticed... I've been thinking of reporting you to the RSPCA :blushing:


I already spoke to the rspca and they said a shoe box was shelter, plus the room they are in is very damp so they have access to a drink and with all the mould growing on the box they have food, so what is your problem lol.


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I feel sorry for the poor animals
> 
> I look at the ones in pets at home and wonder which ones are actually going to a home where they are going to be looked after properly


I saw the Pets at Home video a while ago and it's such a shame, i went into [email protected] and got my hammy from the Adoption bit. The reason they told me she was there was because the family who got her couldn't look after her and she's only still young.

People say you shouldn't get them from there as it is supporting [email protected] but i feel so sorry for the animals : [


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I already spoke to the rspca and they said a shoe box was shelter, plus the room they are in is very damp so they have access to a drink and with all the mould growing on the box they have food, so what is your problem lol.


:lol::lol: am i supposed to believe you??? :lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :lol::lol: am i supposed to believe you??? :lol::lol:


Shhhhh I think the others belive me.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> I saw the Pets at Home video a while ago and it's such a shame, i went into [email protected] and got my hammy from the Adoption bit. The reason they told me she was there was because the family who got her couldn't look after her and she's only still young.
> 
> People say you shouldn't get them from there as it is supporting [email protected] but i feel so sorry for the animals : [


Yeah, its not the animals fault that they are being sold at pets at home and have probably come from rodent farms... They'd still get bought by people who don't really care about them and would be worse off then 

What pets at home video btw?


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yeah, its not the animals fault that they are being sold at pets at home and have probably come from rodent farms... They'd still get bought by people who don't really care about them and would be worse off then
> 
> What pets at home video btw?


I was mistaken it's petsmart video. Peta went undercover in afew of them. Pets at Home apparently do get them from rodent farms though : [

YouTube - PETA: PetSmart Pet Providers & Animal Cruelty


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Does petsmart still exist... I've never seen one?

Going back to the original topic... lol

My friend has decided to go for the *BARGAIN* Savic cambridge that I found on ebay  It was only 9 pounds plus 15 pounds postage so it actually worked out cheaper than the one she was previously looking at!

Although I did tell her she should have got this one:










It looks like a really spacious cage, really built with the hamster's interests in mind...


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Although I did tell her she should have got this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh defoo !!!


i meen its soo spacios and wow

ut::001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Does petsmart still exist... I've never seen one?
> 
> Going back to the original topic... lol
> 
> ...


I've seen them before and they are sooooooo tiny, so are the Dora and Spongebob ones too 
Of cours kids will want them as they have the characters on them and parents will buy them as they are cheap :cursing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Although I did tell her she should have got this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Damn, I've just spent £55 on a stupid big cage that doesn't even have any cartoon characters on it, I feel so stupid now.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha you can always buy some stickers...


----------



## [Cas] (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi - I am going out tomorrow to get my first hamster since I was a small kid (My last one was when I was about 9, I am 21 on friday :001_tt2: ) I was just wondering if the Hamster Heaven cage by Savic would be big enough for a Syrian Hamster? 

Also, what is wrong with buying the actual hamster from [email protected]? Should I go to a local petshop to buy the hamster? 

Wouldn't want to get one, and it be unhappy with it's new cage. So thought I better ask people that obviously know what they are talking about. 

Anyway, thanks for any and all advice. 

Cas


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

[Cas];891620 said:


> Hi - I am going out tomorrow to get my first hamster since I was a small kid (My last one was when I was about 9, I am 21 on friday :001_tt2: ) I was just wondering if the Hamster Heaven cage by Savic would be big enough for a Syrian Hamster?
> 
> Also, what is wrong with buying the actual hamster from [email protected]? Should I go to a local petshop to buy the hamster?
> 
> ...


You were wondering if the hamster heaven cage is *big* enough? 

Its a great cage I wish I had one!!! So yeah your hammy will be very happy 

I got my hamster from [email protected] and he's fine, but it might be better to go to a local petshop as they are less likely to have come from a horrible rodent farm D: I think when they come from rodent farms rather than breeders they sometimes have health problems but I don't know...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum, The hamster Heaven cage is excellent, I have one for two of my hamsters. The reason most people have a problem with pets @ Home is that they get their animals from rodent farms where they are treated very badly, not handled and bred poorly they also have a very bad reputation for mis sexing animals leading to unwanted pregnancies. Having said that two of my hamsters are from the adoption section at [email protected] and they are lovely, although my little one (Xander) is a bundle of nerves.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

[Cas];891620 said:


> Hi - I am going out tomorrow to get my first hamster since I was a small kid (My last one was when I was about 9, I am 21 on friday :001_tt2: ) I was just wondering if the Hamster Heaven cage by Savic would be big enough for a Syrian Hamster?
> 
> Also, what is wrong with buying the actual hamster from [email protected]? Should I go to a local petshop to buy the hamster?
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome.. 

The hamster heaven cage is brilliant... Many of us on here have them..

[email protected] get their hamsters from rodent farms.. They develop health problems and behavioral problems... They can be skittish and nippy..

Smaller petshops can also buy from rodent farms but some get them from small breeders or from people who find themselves with an unplanned litter...

The RSPCA are good for adopting hamsters from... They vet check them and do a full temperament check beforehand (i got my Leo from there)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Where are you from?


----------



## [Cas] (Aug 16, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Where are you from?


First of all - Thanks for all the advice, so quick! And like I said, I wanted to check with people that knew what they were talking about. 

I live in Sheffield, shrdufe.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Not far from me then 

Is it definately a syrian you want??

Just asking as i need to find homes for my baby dwarfs... I have a litter of campbells russians and my winter white is pregnant.. 
Both of them came as a shock


----------



## [Cas] (Aug 16, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Not far from me then
> 
> Is it definately a syrian you want??
> 
> ...


For now, yes - Sorry. 

Though, like the 2 cat's and 2 dog's in our house - I only planned for 1 of each


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

[Cas];891755 said:


> For now, yes - Sorry.
> 
> Though, like the 2 cat's and 2 dog's in your house - I only planned for 1 of each


haha i only planned for one hamster and now i have 6, plus however many babies Rosie has had and however many Misty will have :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

[Cas];891755 said:


> For now, yes - Sorry.
> 
> Though, like the 2 cat's and 2 dog's in our house - I only planned for 1 of each


Oooh you are at the top of a very slippery slope, I just wanted 1 cat and 1 dog and maybe a little hamster.


----------



## [Cas] (Aug 16, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh you are at the top of a very slippery slope, I just wanted 1 cat and 1 dog and maybe a little hamster.


It's only slippery if you don't want to go down it!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

[Cas];891815 said:


> It's only slippery if you don't want to go down it!


Yeah to be honest I just shouted Weeeeeee then ran down the slope collecting animals as I went.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh you are at the top of a very slippery slope, I just wanted 1 cat and 1 dog and maybe a little hamster.


Yes and tdm's got 6 hams now! :lol:

Who do you think'll be the first to get to 7? (not inc my babies!) :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Yes and tdm's got 6 hams now! :lol:
> 
> Who do you think'll be the first to get to 7? (not inc my babies!) :lol:


Not me if I want to stay married.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Not me if I want to stay married.


hehe well if you ever get sick of him you know how to get rid


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Ditch the husband, you need animals much more!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately he pays for the pets, but if I win the lottery he's out.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yes and tdm's got 6 hams now! :lol:
> 
> Who do you think'll be the first to get to 7? (not inc my babies!) :lol:


ive got 8 in a way lol, but two of them at the moment live in the pet shop i work in as they are rent-a-hamsters 

so i think i win lol, plus i have a pregnant syrian and a possibly pregnant dwarf and im getting 3 multimammates of akai-chan in a few months 
so i most deff win i believe lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I win, there are 9 hamsters in my house! (we did have 15!) Along with..... 2 rats, a bunny, fish, bearded dragon and 3 cats! I uber win!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm on 11 just now, it would have been 12 if I hadn't lost my little Misty. I have so many cages but I really shouldn't fill them. THREE spare cages out in the shed. Plus room in the shed for several more rabbit and GP hutches.  but I'm not going there!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

In about a month I will have...

6 rats + 4 rats + 5 rats + possibly 4 rats if they are still alive + 8 multimammates + a hamster + possibly a cat.

Think I'm crazy yet? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you mean yet?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ooooooh Touche 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> I'm on 11 just now, it would have been 12 if I hadn't lost my little Misty. I have so many cages but I really shouldn't fill them. THREE spare cages out in the shed. Plus room in the shed for several more rabbit and GP hutches.  but I'm not going there!


Aw hun, I'm sorry I didn't know you lost Misty, was that recently?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

god i think i loss en lmao 

at least now i can make out to my mum that there are many worse people than me :laigh:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Aw hun, I'm sorry I didn't know you lost Misty, was that recently?


Last month.  I was actually haveing internet troubles, so never posted a thread, will do now actually.


----------

